# Recommend me a laptop that streams 5.1



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

My laptop harddrive just bit the dust.

I use my laptop for surfing the net and also I like to plug the hdmi port into my receiver to stream youtube etc onto my big screen and my home stereo.

My previous laptop would only play 2 channel music over the hdmi when streaming from youtube for example.

Is there a laptop that will turn that into 5.1 and send it over hdmi???

thank you in advance for your help,


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I highly recommend a MacBook Pro.


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

nova said:


> I highly recommend a MacBook Pro.


It's funny you said that. 

That's what I bought. Thanks for making me feel like I made a good decision.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I also recommend this Mini Display Port/Thunderbolt to HDMI adapter from Monoprice.


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

nova said:


> I also recommend this Mini Display Port/Thunderbolt to HDMI adapter from Monoprice.


Bwhahahahahahahaha

That is too funny. I also ordered that aswell. 

Looks like I am all set!!!!


----------

